# Bunny's holding out on me!



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahh waiting can be so hard D: Good luck with her, I'm sure you'll end up with some adorable kits soon... animals are funny. They love to play waiting games and trick us xD Not much difference there between horses and rabbits haha.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a doe 2 days over due myself. And the same thing happened to me except it was reversed.. BOTH my bucks turned into does so for a month i was buckless xD


----------

